# ماهرو".. روبوت كوري راقص



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

سول : نجح باحثون بمعهد كوريا للعلوم والتكنولوجيا في تطوير روبوت باسم "ماهرو" يمكنه الرقص على الموسيقى وتقليد حركات الإنسان.
وأشار يو بوم جاي رئيس فريق المعهد، إلى أن "ماهرو" يمكنه تحريك أطرافه العليا والسفلى بحرية مطلقة، كما يمكنه جعل جسده يبدو مستقراً عند المشي على قدميه.
وأوضح جاي أن "ماهرو" مبرمج على اتباع حركات بشرية متنوعة من خلال نظام التقاط متقدم للحركات، وهو أول روبوت تطوره كوريا الجنوبية يقف على قدميه ليمشيأ كما يمكنه التعامل مع التدخل عندما يحرك يديه.
وأوضاف يو أن الروبوت يستطيع الرقص على لحنين لموسيقي البوب، ويمكن تشغيله من خلال شبكة تحكم زمنية كما يمكنه لإداء حركات متزامنة.

المصدر: http://www.muhandes.net/


----------



## mnci (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت الخير
Free ebooks download


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا... شكرا لمرورك


----------



## مروه تكنو (25 أغسطس 2009)

يسلمووووو حلو الروبوت


----------



## pajero330 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى*​


----------

